
BP loses laptop with 13,000 Gulf claimants names - iuguy
http://www.securecomputing.net.au/News/252882,bp-loses-laptop-with-13000-gulf-claimants-names.aspx
======
iuguy
Some more detail here[1]. I have to ask, why was the data held on an
unencrypted laptop?

What penalties do BP face in the US over this? Anyone?

[1] - [http://www.npr.org/2011/03/30/134963073/bp-laptop-with-
claim...](http://www.npr.org/2011/03/30/134963073/bp-laptop-with-claimants-
personal-data-disappears)

